# For Infections



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

My collection of Usnea grows. A big water oak is at the edge of the yard. It's full of usnea. As water oaks are prone to do slender limbs die and fall quite often. I stack them on a pile of leaves so the usnea keeps living. When I think I have enough I'll tincture some.

Usnea - a natural antibiotic, antiviral, antifungal. If there is one herb people should know how to find and use it's this one. Its effective for staff infections, pneumonia, infected wounds etc.

Survival view - http://www.codylundin.com/wordpress/jan ... -herb-tip/

Scientific view - http://earthmedicineinstitute.com/more/ ... usnea-spp/

Herbal medicine view - http://bearmedicineherbals.com/usnea-he ... orest.html

http://www.susunweed.com/An_Article_wisewoman3d.htm

Here is a list of usnea species in N. America. I don't think it's a complete list but there are 2 I recognize.

http://lichens.digitalmycology.com/macr ... Usnea.html

If you pull usnea apart it will have a white core.

From - "frontierfreedom.blogspot.com/2011/03/medicinal-plants-usnea.html‎ - To prevent or treat infections, I usually take about 8 drops of the tincture, made with vodka or similar alcohol, two to three times daily. I also like to add usnea to my herbal mix when I make cough drops. It doesn't actually help suppress a cough, but it has helped cure whatever has caused the cough."

Pic one, a limb that fell last night with Usnea on it.
Pic two, the water oak and leaf pile
Pic three, a usnea tincture that will be ready soon.


----------

